

Building and army of robots - broccolini
http://warpspire.com/talks/armyofrobots/
Robots to test our code and deploy. Robots to open doors. Robots to play our music. Robots to record videos of presenters. Robots to serve us beer.
======
ktizo
[http://www.intheuk.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/Building-18...](http://www.intheuk.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/Building-1890.jpg)

&

<http://s3.hubimg.com/u/387550_f520.jpg>

(sorry, reflex)

